
Ask HN: Delphi (programming language) quo vadis? - t312227
hi there,<p>as a an older c&#x2F;java and linux guy who still remembers the &quot;good old&quot; turbo pascal days in the 80 and 90ties:<p>got a job offer today which asked for delphi knowhow -&gt; i thought, delphi is somewhere in &quot;zombie&quot;-state - as a former windows&#x2F;rad tool replaced by .net&#x2F;c#, java and whatever - but in the tiobe-language index its [still|again] within the top10 ...<p>any comments&#x2F;insights!? :)<p>cheers
v.
======
jenkstom
Free Pascal and The Lazarus Project are great fun to play with if you just
want to re-experience the fun of Delphi and Turbo Pascal. In fact, a lot of
Turbo Pascal has been completely re-created. This was the first programming
language I learned that really allowed me to use the power of a computer, and
I have a lot of fond memories.

------
vram22
My 2c:

I recently downloaded a trial of Embarcadero's RAD Studio 10 Seattle (I know
:). Using the Delphi in it. Only tried it a little so far, but what I tried is
quite good. Still quite fast compiling/linking, it seems (though only tried on
small projects so far). Also all the other RAD stuff is still good like in
earlier versions (thankfully I seem to have avoided a few interim versions
which I heard were buggy).

Also as mtmail said in this thread, this older post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7613543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7613543)

has lots of discussion on it. I had commented there too.

------
rgacote
Delphi still being developed by Embarcadero. Lots (lots!) of legacy code still
out there. Still a great tool for building Windows apps.

------
DyslexicAtheist
poor Delphi. It's being ridiculed[0] since the start of the millennium
(possibly longer)

[https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/02/23/delphi-
program...](https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/02/23/delphi-programming-
job-opportunity-could-be-a-hoax/)

~~~
vram22
Poor Delphi? More likely to be the other way around - rich Delphi, and rich
Delphi users, due to the speed and productivity it gives. Not to mention rich
(original) Delphi developer, Anders, see previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7613543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7613543)

If Delphi is poor, I'd like to be Delphi :)

How many people have and use Maseratis and Porsche's vs. run-of-the-mill
sedans?

------
mtmail
related previous discussion titled "Delphi – why won't it die? (2013)"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7613543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7613543)

